# Looking for boyfriend with SA



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

PM me if you want to text, I'm a nice girl!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I am going to enjoy this.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Will no one take me seriously after what happened last time?


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Can you like, stop this stupidity? It's hilarious, but it _is_ kind of getting old.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Will this mean I have to go shopping again???










....


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Dis gonna be good.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> Will this mean I have to go shopping again???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man, go into the dressing rooms with them and **** them.

Rinse and repeat. I know, I'm so romantic.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

And I want a girlfriend with SA, I don't think I'd be compatible with anyone else.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm late. Didn't see the beginning of this story so I'm lost.

Edit: OK I see. You guys are being too mean to her.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel sad for clicking on this thread lol (no offence to OP)
It was just.....instinct....


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

You guys don't have to be rude!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I clearly missed something, but don't look for a guy on here, OP. This place is full of bitter men, it's hostile territory. Lol. eharmony, maybe?


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, that thread was a train wreck...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Well atleast she lowered her standards abit right?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Well atleast she lowered her standards abit right?


1 Down, 3.5 billion to go.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

well you came to the right place opie, sas is the crème de la crème of insecure, unstable guys.

goodluck finding mr anxious. srs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Well atleast she lowered her standards abit right?





missamanda said:


> I clearly missed something, but don't look for a guy on here, OP. This place is full of bitter men, it's hostile territory. Lol. eharmony, maybe?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this what happens when all SAS couples break up?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi I'm a desperate guy that's interested in dating you. I...

... Guilt trip you when I don't get my way.
... Constantly bother you for attention.
... Am completely self-centered.
... Talk about how pathetic and stupid I am all the time.
... Don't do anything to fix anything, ever.
... Whine about everything, constantly.
... Don't take responsibility for my actions.
... Constantly blame other things and people for my problems.
... Will get in fights with you about stupid ****
... Treat you as a sexual object.

So, what's your number? ^^


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

tayzipporah said:


> PM me if you want to text, I'm a nice girl!


LOL.

Looking for bf huh????????

LOL.

Maybe I should post the opposite...

HA! HA! HA!

Sorry.....how old are you, 17?


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Hi I'm a desperate guy that's interested in dating you. I...
> 
> ... Guilt trip you when I don't get my way.
> ... Constantly bother you for attention.
> ...


Sounds like my ex...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Is this what happens when all SAS couples break up?


I don't know, let's get together and find out.


----------



## seychelle (Oct 23, 2009)

Elad said:


> well you came to the right place opie, sas is the crème de la crème of insecure, unstable guys.
> 
> goodluck finding mr anxious. srs.


:haha


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> *Nah man, go into the dressing rooms with them and **** them. *
> 
> Rinse and repeat. I know, I'm so romantic.


I like the way you think.

Shopping is still fun though. :3


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

:wtf


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Most of the replies from the guys in this thread are so rude.


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

I think that this thread looked interesting, but then I noticed that I was being unlucky.

As soon as a girl gives out an active signal and her statement is really simple to understand (when she goes "I WANT A BOYFRIEND" loud and clear), she just had to be 5 years younger than me and live on the other side of the planet. Just my luck.

Btw I don't really have SAD, but I got depression, GAD, BDD, still live with my parents, no driver licence, virgin etc. Sounds pretty sexy, huh?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Vuldoc said:


> Most of the replies from the guys in this thread are so rude.


 I agree. Our society is on snark overload.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Some of you guys here are really rude and inconsiderate of others' feelings.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Some of you guys here are really rude and inconsiderate of others' feelings.


I just want to say, that in your last thread you were rude and inconsiderate as well.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> I just want to say, that in your last thread you were rude and inconsiderate as well.


That was then, this is now.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> That was then, this is now.


So you think people are going to just forget about it?


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

DappleGrey said:


> So you think people are going to just forget about it?


^This.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if I would call the responses in this topic rude. More along the lines of no one is actually responding to the topic created but giving their opinions on what this topic will lead to, and are already upset about the answers they expect to see, though haven't seen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tayzipporah said:


> Will no one take me seriously after what happened last time?


I don't know what happened last time but you're probably going to want to look elsewhere anyway because a lot of guy's on this forum are insensitive and/or hate women. Not all, but quite a few. uh, why are you so adamant on having a boyfriend with SA? By the way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Hi I'm a desperate guy that's interested in dating you. I...
> 
> ... Guilt trip you when I don't get my way.
> ... Constantly bother you for attention.
> ...


If that's true then she's come to the right place anyway, she'll fine a few guy's like that around


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait weren't you dating the Nirvana dude yesterday?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The funny thing is, she posted a thread with some points in it that were pretty offensive, and I'm not condoning them saying that she didn't want someone with SA on a SA forum was pretty weird... Especially now, but I think she meant something else when she said socially awkward... But posts like this appear all the time from people who are saying **** about the gender they want to be with, tons of people with ridiculous standards etc. Often they don't get chewed out as much as she has been in this thread, I'm just saying.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Wait weren't you dating the Nirvana dude yesterday?


We are no longer together.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I do agree with Tanya on that.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

I know most of you ladies realize this but I will mention it anyways.. Not all men with SA, depression etc, are mean, bitter, and uncaring towards women.. Some of us long for and would love to meet a compatible partner who truly understands what it's like, plus we are kind, caring, loyal etc.. I've always had relationships with women that would be considered normal, and who don't go through what some of us experience.. For me I've related it to an analogy of what if you only had one arm, and your whole life you live in a world where everyone you see has two arms.. Then one day there is a woman who you notice also just has one arm, and you connect and can truly understand each other.. That would be so cool  

If this thread was from a woman in my area who was in her mid 30's+, I'd be replying for sure! and see from there?.. Good luck once again OP Cheers..


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Tay, you are an incredibly beautiful goddess. i hope to see you on today so i can chat with you more! Love you!


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

WannabeDifferent said:


> I think that this thread looked interesting, but then I noticed that I was being unlucky.


Nah you're not unlucky, this thread is troll bait.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

thephantommenace said:


> *Tay, you are an incredibly beautiful goddess. i hope to see you on today so i can chat with you more! Love you!*


:haha


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

10/10 thread. Would read again. opcorn


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

To the OP, I would try casting your net somewhere other than SAS personally. If you click with someone on here, and it leads to something more then that's great. Actively using this as a dating site however is asking for trouble.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps try plenty of fish.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

*** Thread closed. OP has created a couple of similar threads now, and they have both generated personal attacks sooner or later. 

In any case, message is clear from the first post - so there is no real need for this (or similar) threads to continue. 

Neo


----------

